# real-term increase



## InnerDemon

Salut,

Am de tradus un text despre măsurile economice luate de guvernul englez şi m-am blocat la o frază

"It is also expected that schools will be spared the brunt of the cuts, *with real-term increases* in their budgets..."

Cum anume aş putea traduce "real-term increases?" Înţeleg la ce se referă, dar nu ştiu care e termenul român pentru asta. Ideea e că aceste creşteri nu sunt afectate de inflaţie. Prin urmare, brut? Creşteri brute? Creşteri reale îmi sună prea literal.

Mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## Madalina Dinita

Servus,

Ma gandeam la cresteri concrete, puse in practica.

Sper sa te ajute!


----------



## farscape

_real-term budget increase_ - creştere reală sau efectivă a  bugetului spre deosebire de o creştere menită să compenseze efectele  inflaţiei de la un an la altul. Cu alte cuvinte, o creştere *netă* a bugetului. 


Later,


----------

